# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Steroids by Manufacturers >  New BD MAstabol Depot 200mg/1ml

## Retabolil2

its a combo of fast acting ang long acting masteron 
BTW Welcome new labels!  :Smilie: 

Manufacturer: British Dragon

Name: Mastabol Depot

Substance: 50mg Drostanolone Dipropionate and 150mg of Drostanolone Enanthate

----------


## Seajackal

Cool shit bro! I'm willing to see those in person, I love masteron ! BTW aren't you
a VET anymore ret?

----------


## powerbodybuilder

My favourite Masteron . I love that shit  :Smilie:

----------


## ajfina

awesome loveee masteron

----------


## Two4the$$

Wow, people HATE masteron ...

Hooker deems it his favorite also. I'm starting mine in 4 days. :-)

----------


## Seajackal

Keep us updated with your results dude, good luck and do your best in your cycle man!

----------


## Two4the$$

Thanks dude!


I'm on: 

150mg Prop ED
75mg Tren -Ace ED
50mg OT ED
20mg Var ED

Starting my Masteron at 75mg ED on Monday or Tuesday...

Might bump my Tren to 100mg ED

I'm up 18 pounds in 3 weeks... I'm on Letro, I'm leaner than when I started. No, I can't for one second believe it's 18 pounds of muscle. It simply doesnt visually appear that way. But, I'm slowly increasing in strength ... and my hunger is hitting hard like, every 90 - 120 minutes... Tren ... is ****ing BOMB! Can't WAIT to see what the Masteron and the increase in Tren does for another 7/8 weeks...

----------


## Retabolil2

> Cool shit bro! I'm willing to see those in person, I love masteron ! BTW aren't you
> a VET anymore ret?


No I`m not cosidered a vet on this board I guess, I`m not allowed to view pics either.

----------


## Seajackal

Why is that? I've noticed that alot of old time VETs are geting the same title as you
got RET, Respected Member? That's not a bad title though but VET for your name
were a better reference over this board, bro!

----------


## Seajackal

BTW what's the main composition of that new Masteron ? Thanks Bro!

----------


## Retabolil2

> BTW what's the main composition of that new Masteron? Thanks Bro!


50md drostanolone diprop and 150mg of drostanolone enanthate

----------


## dior

hi, have a little question about syrus?
i got a bottle of deca from syrus labs, on the bottle it's written 20 ml but the size of the bottle is a 10 ml and on the bottle there is a germain flag.
i saw some pic of the deca from syrus on this site and the oil looks the same but 
i both from the same guy 2 bottle of test enan 10 ml and a 20 ml of suspension all from syrus, and there is a germain flag on every bottles i have, it's been i month and one week i'm taking the stuff and did not really see a big difference, i'm wondering if the stuff i gets from my guy is fake?

Please help me beacause i don't want a loose more money if it's fake.

Thx, i really appreciated.

and i'm sorry for my english, as u can see english is not my first language!!!!

----------


## Zelos

> hi, have a little question about syrus?
> i got a bottle of deca from syrus labs, on the bottle it's written 20 ml but the size of the bottle is a 10 ml and on the bottle there is a germain flag.
> i saw some pic of the deca from syrus on this site and the oil looks the same but 
> i both from the same guy 2 bottle of test enan 10 ml and a 20 ml of suspension all from syrus, and there is a germain flag on every bottles i have, it's been i month and one week i'm taking the stuff and did not really see a big difference, i'm wondering if the stuff i gets from my guy is fake?
> 
> Please help me beacause i don't want a loose more money if it's fake.
> 
> Thx, i really appreciated.
> 
> and i'm sorry for my english, as u can see english is not my first language!!!!



ce n'est pas un topic sur syrus mais sur british dragon  :Smilie:

----------


## chainsaw138

I wish ** would update their website then, if those are the new labels. They have been using them for over a year and still have the old labels on their site. Thought my gear was fake.

----------

